# knee open medial patellofemoral ligament repair and lateral patellofemoralligament le



## dbykov (Feb 19, 2009)

Can someone help with this? Open surgery for knee medial patellofemoral ligament repair and lateral patellofemoral ligament lengthening.
Thank you


----------



## mbort (Feb 19, 2009)

dbykov said:


> Can someone help with this? Open surgery for knee medial patellofemoral ligament repair and lateral patellofemoral ligament lengthening.
> Thank you



look at 27405 to see if that works for you


----------



## dbykov (Feb 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## aniccoli (Aug 14, 2009)

look at 27420 or 27422


----------

